# My male crowntail.



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just picked up my first fish since I was like 5. It is a male crowntail betta I found at petco. Hes a pretty little guy and only about an inch long including tail. I have him residing in a ten gallon by himself with filter and heater.


----------



## anastasiavixen (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww, he's cute! I bet he likes all that room he has now!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty betta!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

he is great! Just make sure not to fill the tank too high as bettas are known to jump!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As long as he has a lid, he should be fine.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just set him up with a full hood with a florescent light. It cost like $40 but it looks really nice.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wow, it does look great! Are an of the plants live?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

No I wish, I was going to get live plants but I started reading and it was saying something about co2 and stuff and it just blew my mind so I gave up. :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks very nice.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

lucky fish! i wish i had room for a 10 gal right now. i like how the fish is white against the white/black decor. i've noticed that my guys love to sit on wide silk plants, like a tiger lily or something with broad leaves. gives them a place to rest. maybe a small one would be nice for yours for nap time?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One of mine has a silk plant in his 4 gallon and he loves laying on the leaves.


----------

